# Home made ear wash



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Did anyone get good results with some kind of a home made ear wash? I read something somewhere about vinegar and also peroxide but I don't remember quantities to mix and naturally I'm skeptical, the ears are a sensitive area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alchol 50 50 mix. Also called camel spit. Swimmers use this. I have used it, works good.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Did anyone get good results with some kind of a home made ear wash? I read something somewhere about vinegar and also peroxide but I don't remember quantities to mix and naturally I'm skeptical, the ears are a sensitive area. Thanks in advance.


Are you looking to flush dirty ears or ears with a possible infection?


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Not even dirty, just a routine cleaning. Thanks for asking.

Jeff, I'm worried that the alcohol will dry it out too much and it will become itchy creating a problem that wasn't there to begin with. I dive and tried a similar commercial product that is supposed to eliminate swimmer's ear. It has alcohol and all it really does is help dry the ear faster. It burned like a mofo and was itchy after. Your dogs don't scratch their ears after using the 50/50 peroxide alcohol solution?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have cleaned Buko's ear once, and he shook his head some. I had no need for all the other dogs, I cannot remember cleaning and ear or an infection ever. Lower the alcohol content by 30%. I have done that for my ears and it still worked. When I had swimmers ear real bad I blasted it.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I have had great success using this ear wash. It was recommended to me by a veterinarian, who likes to use it instead of the OTC ear washes. I've used both the alcohol and the witch hazel as a base and neither have dried out or caused irritation to my dog's ears.
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/ears.html


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

first sign of infection, we use half water, half white vinegar-flush the ear, and within 24 hours no need for further treatment. If they are dirty I usually use the otic cleanse solution that you can by otc.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> I have had great success using this ear wash. It was recommended to me by a veterinarian, who likes to use it instead of the OTC ear washes. I've used both the alcohol and the witch hazel as a base and neither have dried out or caused irritation to my dog's ears.
> http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/ears.html


If the ears are not dirty or have debris there is really no need to flush them. I was going to recommend the same solution as above. Works great for minor ear infections or to flush dirty ears. Be very careful though as the Gentian Violet stains even when diluted with the other ingredients.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Good point, Terry. If it ain't broke...


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

My dog's ears are not dirty, nor is he scratching them and they are normal color and don't feel warm. However when I come close to his face I can smell an odor. It does seem to be coming from inside the ears. It's a faint odor but persistent. I'd like to clean his ears and see if it will go away.

Konnie and Terry, thanks for that link. When I first clicked on it for some reason I thought they were selling a product so since I asked for an option I can mix up at home I disregarded it. On closer look it appears to be just what I'm looking for. Thanks everybody for your suggestions.


----------

